# Can I get BSNL internet connection?



## fatguysmart (Jan 9, 2007)

I live in Thane and I have a landline of MTNL.
Is it possible to get BSNL internet connection?


----------



## webgenius (Jan 9, 2007)

If you can stand the sight of two separate phone wirings in your home, go ahead.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2007)

fatguysmart said:
			
		

> I live in Thane and I have a landline of MTNL.
> Is it possible to get BSNL internet connection?


does bsnl & mtnl both provide service in Thane??
if yes then to get dataone(bsnl bb) u have to get a new bsnl b-fone
or else get to use triband.

why u want to go for dataone??


----------



## fatguysmart (Jan 9, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> does bsnl & mtnl both provide service in Thane??
> if yes then to get dataone(bsnl bb) u have to get a new bsnl b-fone
> or else get to use triband.
> 
> why u want to go for dataone??



I think BSNL is not providing service in Thane.
I am intrested in UL900 of Dataone!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 10, 2007)

fatguysmart said:
			
		

> I think BSNL is not providing service in Thane.
> I am intrested in UL900 of Dataone!




SO HOW d0 U DREAM OF GETTING BFONE IN A MTNL AREA???????????


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2007)

well if thats the case i don't think getting a bsnl connection possible
try out other ISPs including triband


----------

